# Back - sort of



## Marius (Sep 22, 2010)

Hi everyone, 

I'm still in Montreal, where life has caught up to me brutally, unexpectedly. I wasn't used to live on "loans", especially student loans, and my little come back hello comes at a bit of a sour note, especially with my little screw up in regards to a couple deals I was trying to make.

I went to Montreal for school, as some of you might remember, and with the little "baby surprise" things got complicated, and really fast I might add. I thought I'd be able to juggle everything: school, family and a little side business with fish, to add a little to the minimum one gets from student loans. It was our decision to go full throttle on the loans and school, and it was a good one. It was my bad judgement at one point when I figured -since I have no more jobs- I might as well turn my hobby into a little income maker. Inexperienced as I was, I had no idea what having a baby means, and that caught up to me fast, and brutally I might add. The little investment that me and a friend had here went bust soon enough, and at least I listened to his advice "take care of the family and school". 

I was not aware of the BCA crash, and Trung and I have always been in contact. I took the fish when he was not able to sell them, the entire colony -since the 400 was pretty much empty, and I knew Tony would love the fronts just as much as I did. What I didn't think was that my big investment in rays and such might not have any returns, and I was faced with the sudden reality that I am pretty much screwed. Trung couldn't take the 400 from Tony -when he could not hold it anymore- and I came home last winter to find a home for them. 

I'm not the type to forget things, nor the type to not make good on my promises and deals. True, I'm in a most difficult spot at the moment, but it will all be worth it for me, my family and the community I am a part of once this is done. I have to apologize to my friends and whomever else I might have upset with my words or actions, and I promise I'll make it up for all the screw ups I've been involved in lately. 

Again, I'm back, and as soon as I can be of more use I promise to do so. For now, I am simply swamped with school and family. Things will slow down a big and set into place though. 

Thank you, 
Marius


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

welcome back...


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Welcome back


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

Welcome back Bud!!!
Your presence has been missed.
Cheers!!!


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Welcome back, hopefully everything works out well for you


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Welcome back. Kids definitely take more time than you think they will. I try to remember what I used to do with all my time and figured I must have been wasting a lot of it.


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

got that right daniel. i believe i'm more productive of my time when my kids came. busy as it is but more productive. totally worth it!

hope all things work out for you marius. your the man!! accepting the mistake and fixing it truly makes you "the man"!!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Welcome back. Yeah, with Felicia, I help take care of her during the day & mostly work after she goes to bed. Good thing I'm a night owl, but unfortunately, so is she


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

LOL...Remember the going away party ...nice to have you back Crazylegs  ..sort of.. ( hey you said it first  ) . 

You are the first people I met here and bought fish from...Though I do always seem to razz you...Its only because I like ya .
Great to see you posting again !!..and dont forget to put up some pics of the family...Got Fish ?


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey I was wondering where u went. Glad to have u back bud!


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

life gets messy, hope you get things worked out. welcome back to the 'hood.


----------



## slipstream (Apr 25, 2010)

Hey Marius. Welcome Back. Im also another regular that is 'semi back'.

GL with everything.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I hope you guys are working things out, and good luck with your busy schedule.


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

Welcome back!!!


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

Welcome back! Things will get back on track, just keep your chin up.
I've also just signed myself up for the new BCA - haven't been on since long before the crash.


----------

